# Hook Brands....Does it really matter?



## Jim

All I use is Gamakatsu hooks, When I cant find those I go with Owner. Do you guys use any different brand of hooks?


----------



## Anonymous

I usually go with owner for my worm hooks. On my cranks I just sharpen them up right out of the box. It makes a difference.


----------



## dampeoples

I'm a Mustad man, the Mega bites for worms, the Triple Grips for trebles, and all the baits I make get them as well, hard to beat!


----------



## beernbasscd

i use BPS extreme hooks...


----------



## Captain Ahab

I think having confidence in your hooks matter more then the brand. I love sickle style hooks and have been using Matzuo America because they are one of the few I can find.

I just found out that HookerZ makes this style as well (but only in offset worm hooks :x ) So I will try those next.


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> I think having confidence in your hooks matter more then the brand. I love sickle style hooks and have been using Matzuo America because they are one of the few I can find.
> 
> I just found out that HookerZ makes this style as well (but only in offset worm hooks :x ) So I will try those next.



I've been looking at hookers for awhile now, might order a bunch for a future member review.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Anyone try the new brands that are out =


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> I've been looking at hookers for awhile now, might order a bunch for a future member review.


LMAO! Sorry Jim, when I read your post I just lost it. Let me when the member review starts.


----------



## panFried

As far as hooks, I'm in agreement with Ahab. I'm all over the place on brands, I look for performance and cost.

With that said, I am partial to Matzou America wide gaps for my plastics.


----------



## lovedr79

Gomagatsu


----------



## MiPikeGuy

I use gamakatsu's in the rare occasion I throw a soft plastic, I have some Mustad worm hooks I bought on sale that performed good too.


----------



## QueDawg

Gamakatsu for me. I used to be partial to Owner, but I didn't like the size of the hole that the cutting edge opened in the fish. I also broke a few them in tournament situations.

I have tried the BPS Extreme hooks with success.


----------



## PSG-1

I'm partial to owner #6 light mutu circle hooks, they work on everything from trout to spottail bass, flounder, and even sheepshead. 95% of the time, they hook the fish in the corner of the mouth, it's rare to gut-hook fish with these.


----------



## lswoody

I probably use Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp the most but I use several different brands.


----------



## redbug

I like the gamma hooks I think that most of the big brands are good (owner Mustad gamma ) I used eagle claw and true turn but found my hook ups better when I switched. I always switch my crankbait hooks to mustad triple grip unless they say what type hook they have 
I try to sharpen my crank bait hooks and toss my soft plastic hooks after they get hung up on wood or rock and show signs of being dull


----------



## Colbyt

I go through so many of them I buy whatever cheap brand I can find; the rocks and trees don't seem to have a preference.


----------



## pafree

brand doesn't seem to matter as much as color for the saltwater fishing i do or at least it seems like it. we use RED trebles, circles and khale hooks and seem to have better luck.


----------



## PSG-1

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332444#p332444 said:


> Colbyt » Yesterday, 17:13[/url]"]I go through so many of them I buy whatever cheap brand I can find; the rocks and trees don't seem to have a preference.



LMAO, that sounds about like me, fishing out here in the saltwater. If it isn't an oyster bed that snags a rig and breaks or cuts it off, it'll be an unmarked abandoned crab pot. No lie, several times, I have tied on a brand new rig only to lose it on the first cast! :x Do that a few times in a day, it gets aggravating real quick LOL

I've often said if we had a way to dam off the entrance at the jetties and draw the inlet down for 24 hours, there would be some interesting finds. Probably 100,000 pounds of lead from all the lost rigs, sinkers, etc. Not to mention all the sunglasses, cell phones, sunken boats, and even a few outboards.


----------



## bcbouy

being a fly fisher i just make sure they're sharp.once a fly is mangled,its done.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334844#p334844 said:


> bcbouy » Tue Nov 19, 2013 2:53 pm[/url]"]being a fly fisher i just make sure they're sharp.once a fly is mangled,its done.




Do you use SS hooks?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I don't think the brand matters much at all....just the type of hook for the fishing you are doing.


----------



## bcbouy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335685#p335685 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 03:57[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334844#p334844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bcbouy » Tue Nov 19, 2013 2:53 pm[/url]"]being a fly fisher i just make sure they're sharp.once a fly is mangled,its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use SS hooks?
Click to expand...

cheap mustad hooks do me fine.


----------



## RStewart

Bass Pro XPS hooks for me.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Gami is number one in my book. Love the VMC hooks that come on the SK Redeye lipless crank. Trokar also makes a top notch hook.


----------



## Butthead

Mainly Gamakatsu but sometimes Owner.

I love how this thread is a month shy of being 7 years old. Why are all these old bait threads being brought back to life?


----------



## MrSimon

I use Gammi hooks for soft plastics like Senkos, tubes, and drop shot rigs. I think its very important to use a high quality, sharp hook when only one hook is being presented in a subtle way and getting a good hook-set is important.

When using things with trebbles (spinners, crankbaits, spoons etc) I don't think quality really matters. As long as they are relatively sharp and strong enough not to break, you are good to go. I carry a couple boxes of Eagle Claw trebbles and just replace ones that get old or dull.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Gams and trokar


----------



## shfishinsticks

I used to use Gamakatsus exclusively. Then, I broke a hook on a fish. just the eye and part of the shank came back. thought it was a fluke, til it happened again on another fish, with a different size hook......then again. I gave all of my Gammie dropshot hooks away and switched to Owner Mosquitos. No broken hooks yet with them.

I still use Gammie EWG worm hooks and jig hooks, but I've never had problems with them.


----------

